# Dempsey fry



## Ichthyosapien (Apr 21, 2006)

Well my 2 Jacks had fry in the 150 gal the other day. Could only really afford to get a 10 gal for the siphoned off fry. Got a alot of them but it seems 20 or so are still in with mom and dad. They killed my dragon eel but I should've seen that coming. The dinosaur eel seems to be a little more cautious. I have a Convict, 2 green terrors (2in long), and 3 Tiger Barbs in there too. The fry are free swimming in both tanks and I can see them do little darting motions when I put in baby brine and it gets down to them. I guess they're eating. Hope the local fish stores need Jacks in a while.  

ps: Hi! :fun: First post.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Ichthyosapien said:


> Well my 2 Jacks had fry in the 150 gal the other day. Could only really afford to get a 10 gal for the siphoned off fry. Got a alot of them but it seems 20 or so are still in with mom and dad. They killed my dragon eel but I should've seen that coming. The dinosaur eel seems to be a little more cautious. I have a Convict, 2 green terrors (2in long), and 3 Tiger Barbs in there too. The fry are free swimming in both tanks and I can see them do little darting motions when I put in baby brine and it gets down to them. I guess they're eating. Hope the local fish stores need Jacks in a while.
> 
> ps: Hi! :fun: First post.


:hi: Hi congatulations, post pics so we can see.


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Color me jealous. I love large cichlids. I have a 55 that I am going to get together for some Buterkoferis (Zebra Tilapia) someday...hopefully this summer.

As a kid, I loved that the Jack Dempsey had a name like a person. I always asked my dad what Oscar's last name was.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Jon, be careful with T. buttikoferi in an aquarium that small. You might could keep one in a 55, but it would be pushing it.


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

It would only be temporary...I will be setting up a 75 or a 100 next January.


----------



## Ichthyosapien (Apr 21, 2006)

I also have a 55 gal with 6 Gars, 1 Platty, 1 Glassfish, 2 Dwarf frogs, 2 Plecos, and a Ghost Knife. And another 10 gal with 10 Bumblebee Gobbies. At my worst I had running 1 55gal, 2 29s, 4 10s, and 2 5's. Somewhere in that room I had also put a 3 room betta condo and a 5 room betta condo. :shock: 

Did I mention my wife and I also slept in that room? The 55 made a nice foot board for the bed and we never seemed to need moisturizers of any kind. :mrgreen: 

I miss that room.


----------



## Ichthyosapien (Apr 21, 2006)

The big tank. Has a strap cause it's upstairs and well... we live in earthquake country.

http://www.imagedump.com/index.cgi?pick=get&tp=405427


The 2 10gals with the gobbies on the right and the dempsey fry on the left.

http://www.imagedump.com/index.cgi?pick=get&tp=405428


The 55gal. Kinda barren...

http://www.imagedump.com/index.cgi?pick=get&tp=405429


Sorry for the quality. Used the cell phone.


----------

